# Zeilenumbruch für langes Strings



## Coorphy (30. Nov 2015)

Hey,
ich wollte wissen ob man irgendwie einen Zeilenumbruch ab einer gewissen Länge von einem String machen kann.
Bsp.:
g = new string[3];
g[1] = "bla bla";
g[2] = "ganz ganz viel bla bla";
System.out.println(g[x]); //wobei ich x an einer anderen Stelle beliebig wählen kann

Dass heißt wenn String g[1] ausgewählt wird, wird kein Zeilenumbruch gemacht, aber wenn g[2] ausgewählt wird muss ein Umbruch gemacht werden, weil eine gewisse Menge an Text darinnen steht.


----------



## Times (30. Nov 2015)

Ich weiss nicht genau ob ich dein Anliegen nun verstehe. Möchtest du nun automatisch Zeilenumbrüche vergeben oder per Hand?

Per Hand wäre es einfach "\n" im String. Also zB "Das\nist\nein\nHaus" würde jedes Wort in eine Zeile schreiben.
Automatisch könntest du die Anzahl Zeichen zählen und dann am letzen Leerzeichen vor dem 100. Zeichen o.ä. ein Zeilenumbruch einfügen, wobei es dafür bestimmt noch bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## KilledByCheese (30. Nov 2015)

du könntest die Länge des strings ermitteln und mithilfe von substring den string teilen

if(g[x].length > maxWert)
{
     String sub1 = g[x].substring(0,(maxWert/2));
     String sub2 = g[x].substring((maxWert/2)+1);
     System.out.println(sub1+"\n"+sub2);
}
else
{
    System.out.println(g[x]);
}


----------

